# New Rollei RPX 25(120)



## cgw (Dec 17, 2013)

Wonder who really makes this stuff? My first thought was that someone found a pile of frozen Agfa APX 25:

Rollei RPX 25 120

Lots of chatter on the usual film sites/boards. Still wonder if it's Agfa Copex material...


----------



## limr (Dec 17, 2013)

Oooh, looks interesting.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 17, 2013)

I believe all Rollei film is made by http://www.mahn.net


----------



## cgw (Dec 17, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> I believe all Rollei film is made by http://www.mahn.net



Inclined to think they distribute more film than they make.


----------



## timor (Dec 17, 2013)

cgw said:


> Wonder who really makes this stuff? My first thought was that someone found a pile of frozen Agfa APX 25:
> 
> Rollei RPX 25 120
> 
> Lots of chatter on the usual film sites/boards. Still wonder if it's Agfa Copex material...


Anyone selling it in Toronto ?


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 17, 2013)

FilmPlus | 416-535-3747 | Toronto, Canada
This shop does have a wide range of B&W film ... they do not note this film, yet.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 17, 2013)

Would it be sacrilegious to throw Rollei brand film through, say, a Yashica Mat?

I'm intrigued. Might have to give some a try.


----------



## cgw (Dec 18, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> FilmPlus | 416-535-3747 | Toronto, Canada
> This shop does have a wide range of B&W film ... they do not note this film, yet.



Yup. FilmPlus is shaping up to be THE place for film in the GTA. Their pricing can be a bit steep but with the C$ weak, maybe not. Probably worth calling just to let them know.


----------



## timor (Dec 18, 2013)

O yeah... Thanks guys. Sure, I know this little store. It is not the time to call them yet about this new RPX 25, looks like it will be on sale somewhere in January. Well it would be nice to have it here.
The word is it is brand new film (in both: 120 and 135 formats) which will be manufactured by Harman.  :???: RPX version of Pan F ?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 18, 2013)

timor said:


> O yeah... Thanks guys. Sure, I know this little store. It is not the time to call them yet about this new RPX 25, looks like it will be on sale somewhere in January. Well it would be nice to have it here.
> The word is it is brand new film (in both: 120 and 135 formats) which will be manufactured by Harman.  :???: RPX version of Pan F ?



Ilford/ Kentmere make other films for Rollei


----------



## limr (Dec 18, 2013)

Doesn't Ilford own Harman?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 18, 2013)

limr said:


> Doesn't Ilford own Harman?



Other way round i think


----------



## limr (Dec 18, 2013)

Hm, seems to be a bit complicated actually: ILFORD and HARMAN


----------



## timor (Dec 18, 2013)

Maco is already selling it.


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 19, 2013)

Rollei makes strange film.....I developed a roll of their "Blackbird" BW film. Clearest film base I have ever seen.


----------

